# 18 and in need of a skyline



## Bilaal_malik (Sep 28, 2007)

Hi.
I am new to this site and i just joined because i wanted to get some more info on skylines.
I dont own a skyline at the moment because im a student whos poor but i would love to get one.
The main issue for me is that i can afford the skyline but the insurance will strangle me and bleed me dry. 
If u could give me an educated guess on how much it would i would be very greatfull.

Im 18 live in ha7 with 0 NCB( HOPEFULLY TO be 1 Soon) iv been driving for about 9 months.
Thanks i hope to get some messgaes back!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

At a rough guess, if you did find somewhere to insure you, i would estimate around the 2.5 - 3K mark, depending on what Skyline.


----------



## Spearmint (Aug 7, 2005)

This is a wind up surely?


----------



## alex2005 (Jun 14, 2007)

Stay with what you have, run it for a couple maybe three years, get some more experience, even then the insurance will be high!i dont know what you have got now but live with it, i had a fiesta 1.1 and to be honest it really pissed me off and my friends took the piss but who's laughing now. Honestly im not being patronising but i am sure that my view is the same as alot of other people on this forum.

just be good, dont get caught speeding and good things come to those that wait.:thumbsup: 

Alex


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

You would be throwing money away just to keep the car on the road, best off starting small and work your way up to a skyline.


----------



## Bilaal_malik (Sep 28, 2007)

Hi
Thats very true but the car i have now is a nova merit 1.1 ( wait for this b4 u strt laughing) its the saloon model. 
I understand what all of you are saying and thnx for the advice. Ill try to keep it for the time being but it will be tempting to by another car.
Thanx Bye!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

18 and a Skyline?

2 hopes, BOB and NO......


----------



## [[njo]] (Sep 26, 2007)

hay must other guys here got their skylines alot later on so theyl prob give you shit about it but im 16 and iv got a skyline  go to the hay thread in tuning general the whole storys there.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

owning one is the easy bit

running its where the funs at

mook


----------



## [[njo]] (Sep 26, 2007)

Mookistar said:


> owning one is the easy bit
> 
> running its where the funs at
> 
> mook


what i forgot to say was its mostly down if your willing to pay and sacrifice a large amount of money from your pay check. true, thats the part im dreading but ill haply pay how much it costs because in my eyes you only live once!


----------



## Stan (Jun 14, 2006)

[[njo]] said:


> in my eyes you only live ounce!


Yes, but there are 52,205 ounces in a Skyline.

LOL.


----------



## [[njo]] (Sep 26, 2007)

Stan said:


> Yes, but there are 52,205 ounces in a Skyline.
> 
> LOL.


lol i need to go to bed


----------



## David (Apr 25, 2003)

I am 28 and struggle to get insurance for less than 1k with 5 years NCB thats as a second car, I would guess you will easily pay the value of the car or more a year.


----------



## blue32 (Jan 3, 2007)

if you get insured it will be pants down...

edited: i know cos i insured mine at 21....... ouch!

Blue32

Altho by all means good luck!


----------



## xaero1 (Feb 9, 2004)

*I'm 18 and need a Skyline*

Big difference between _want_ and _need_ I'm afraid. 

If you're a poor student then how do you expect to 

A) buy the car
B) afford the insurance (at well over £3,000 p.a I reckon)
C) run the car day to day

?

Trust me, if you've got no NCB and you've only been driving 9 months then the car will take you by surprise and you'll crash it.

You're better off starting small, building up your NCB, get a well paid job _then_ buy the GTR. This is what the rest of us have all done


----------



## skyliner56 (Jan 13, 2006)

if you are being very serious then i guess adrian flux? but id advise otherwise i dont own a skyline but i have driven a fair few and other high powerd cars likes of supra 3.0tt rx7/8 and if you do manage to insure the car you will kill yourself by wrapping the car around a tree or something because you cant handle the power. from a 1.1 to a 2.5/6 is a big jump i personally dont want to see another skyline in the wreckers yard or another death on the news because of a young guy crashing a car he cant drive. get soem more experience wait till your 20 at least then you cna atleast sit down after the insurer is finished with you.


----------



## leeaids (May 8, 2007)

yes wating till older is best, i went form a 1.4 rover to a 2.0 rover then to a 2.0 turbo rover, then on my 22 birthday and with 4 yncb got insured for £1500, still lot of monies but hay i can afored, and thats the point £££££


----------



## Adey (May 14, 2007)

Bilaal_malik said:


> Hi.
> I am new to this site and i just joined because i wanted to get some more info on skylines.
> I dont own a skyline at the moment because im a student whos poor but i would love to get one.
> The main issue for me is that i can afford the skyline but the insurance will strangle me and bleed me dry.
> ...



Grow up first matey, drive a smaller engined car for few years and get experience! Dont com on here saying you want a Skyline, do you realise how much they cost to run??

Or is daddy paying for the whole lot?:chuckle:


----------



## Adey (May 14, 2007)

Stan said:


> Yes, but there are 52,205 ounces in a Skyline.
> 
> LOL.


ROFLMAO!!


----------



## SB Performance (Sep 17, 2006)

Regardless of who is paying for it, I would advise against it mate. Your very young, cant have had too much experience with a high powered car. Its also different driving a quick car for 5 mins and driving one every day, you drive every day and your more likely to have an accident if your not experienced enough already. Just slowly build up the cars you have, get an MR2 or Starlet GT Turbo first and then build up from there; but get them in about a years time when you have 2 years NCB. And dont care what people think if your driving a banger!


----------



## Micky Hanson (Oct 1, 2006)

get a starlet turbo to feed your need for now 
nippy little things


----------



## kornmonkey (Jan 29, 2006)

Stan said:


> Yes, but there are 52,205 ounces in a Skyline.
> 
> LOL.


Don't take any notice of this, you'd actually only need to sell about 200 ounces to get yourself a fairly nice car and run it on the road for the first year - unless he's talking about coke, cos' that would be even less


----------



## Major_Sarcasm (Jul 28, 2004)

*18 and in need of a skyline...*

Surely this thread should be entitled:

"18 and in need of a *reality check*"


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

lol @ this thread; it's got a life of its own even if the OP doesn't seem to be interested


----------



## Richwhite (Jul 5, 2007)

Yeah starlet turbo all the way. Couple of my slightly younger mates have these and they are great fun. Proper quick too, almost impossible to go faster for less. Easy to tune and lots off bits availible. You will not get a quote under 6K for a sky and that'll be a limited millage jobby too.You say you have almost one years no-claims. Get that +1 more at 19-20 then you can start thinking about a skyline,but this will require some serious sacrifices and shares at BP/Schell. Sorry for the reality check. Good luck whatever you do tho!


----------



## Dele Z. (Jun 14, 2007)

Bilaal_malik said:


> Hi.
> I am new to this site and i just joined because i wanted to get some more info on skylines.
> I dont own a skyline at the moment because im a student whos poor but i would love to get one.
> The main issue for me is that i can afford the skyline but the insurance will strangle me and bleed me dry.
> ...


hahaha, ah,

Im 19, my R34 is £2050 a year to insure with Adrian Flux, i have been driving since 17 and have 2 years NCB.

I pay for all of it, the car, fuel and insurance, i WOULDNT recommend anyone my age did it, its finacially screwed me up lol  

Sadly its too addictive to sell


----------

